# eMachines 2240 Casing Removal?



## nigelh (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi,

Not my system - I'm just trying to help out a friend!

Anyway, issue is, need to replace a faulty CD/DVD rewriter, but do you think we can work out the trick to removing the casing from this darned thing? I've removed the first side, but the combined second side and top casing slides back about a centimetre then hits some sort of security stop. I can't see anything that looks like a release, but without being able to get the whole casing off, I can't get to the screws to remove the CD drive.

So, where's the release mechanism? :upset:  

Nigel


----------



## nigelh (Jul 14, 2006)

*Problem solved*

OK - I solved the problem. Contrary to all appearances, the front had to be taken off first.

Oh well.

Nigel


----------

